# New Anthro Webcomic - tips and critique needed



## Drayx (Mar 5, 2017)

Hi there! 

Recently I've started to work on an anthro fantasy webcomic. The story is a mixture of adventure and mystery. In a nutshell: Naya is considered a monstrosity, hunted down at times, finding herself running away to survive. However, she is trying to overcome any hardship to achieve her goal and avoid a gloomy fate. For that she is hunting a shadow of a story, a myth like herself.  

Since this is my first experiment writing and drawing a comics, I'm looking for some tips or references for making comics (if you have any experience with that). Other than that, I would like to hear what anthro comics were influential and fun for you to read - if you have any good art or storytelling recommendation please share. I'm interested mostly in drama or more serious tone than slice of life comedy comics (we already have a multitude of them).

If you have any constructive critique or any ideas of how to improve art/story - I would appreciate it!  



 

Escapetopia | Tapastic Comics


----------



## n1ghtmar3w0lf (Mar 31, 2017)

your idea sounds interesting, if you haven't already write out the story  so you can have a good idea on what should take place when, and give you a good look at the world you will create, me i wrote out my comic story into 3 to 4 page short stories like tv episodes, and also wrote out a paragraph for all main characters about them  to give me an idea on how i want them to be


----------



## Drayx (Apr 2, 2017)

n1ghtmar3w0lf said:


> your idea sounds interesting, if you haven't already write out the story  so you can have a good idea on what should take place when, and give you a good look at the world you will create, me i wrote out my comic story into 3 to 4 page short stories like tv episodes, and also wrote out a paragraph for all main characters about them  to give me an idea on how i want them to be



Thanks for the tips! I have wrote the main plot sections and a few episodes with full script. I do find myself changing it over and over, fixing some dialog, adding or subtracting text, etc. It is fun but also very demanding and time consuming... Did you publish your comic?


----------



## n1ghtmar3w0lf (Apr 4, 2017)

oh i know the feeling of constantly adding and rewriting parts to a comic, my comic is self published i post it on this site,on deviant art n1ghtmar37 on DeviantArt line webtoon www.webtoons.com: Knights Chronicles and tapastic Knights chronicles :: Arrival | Tapastic Comics


----------

